# Need Advise on FSW application



## Nuzhat (Mar 18, 2015)

Dear All,

I applied as skilled worker for Canadian Immigration 5 months back. Initially they accepted my application and notified that its under process. But last week they sent the following mail saying that the Visa officer is not satisfied with the evidence that i have sent against my job experience. The mail is enclosed below. I am not sure what kind of papers they are asking for as i have already sent my Experience letter signed by my supervisor while applying. Your suggestions and advises in this case will be a great help. Thanking in advance

Reply by the Visa Officer- 
I have assessed your application and there is insufficient evidence to show that you meet the minimal requirements as per subsection 75(2) of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Regulations. Subsection 75(2) states that a foreign national is a skilled worker if:

(a) within ten years preceding the date of their application for a permanent resident visa, they have at least one year of continuous full-time employment (30 hours/week) experience, or the equivalent in continuous part-time employment in one or more occupations, other than a restricted occupation, that are listed in Skill Type 0 Management Occupations or Skill Levels A or B of the National Occupational Classification matrix;
(b) during that period of employment they performed the actions described in the lead statement for the occupation as set out in the occupational descriptions of the National Occupational Classification; and
(c) during that period of employment they performed a substantial number of the main duties of the occupation as set out in the occupational descriptions of the National Occupational Classification, including all of the essential duties.

I am not satisfied that you meet all three parts of these requirements. You have provided insufficient evidence to satisfy me that you have performed the action described in the lead statement, and a substantial number of the main duties, of the occupation as set out in NOC 0112 – Human Resources Manager.

I also have concerns that you may have misrepresented your work experience for the purpose of meeting the requirements of the federal skilled worker class.

Section 11(1) of the Immigration and Refugee Protection Act (IRPA) provides that a foreign national must, before entering Canada, apply to an officer for a visa or any other document required by the Immigration and Refugee Protection Regulations. The visa or document shall be issued if, following an examination, the officer is satisfied that the foreign national is not inadmissible and meets the requirements of IRPA.

I have concerns that you have not fulfilled the requirement put upon you by section 16(1) of IRPA which states that a person who makes an application must answer truthfully all questions put to them for the purpose of the examination and must produce a visa and all relevant evidence and documents that the officer reasonably requires.

I would like to provide you with the opportunity to respond to this information. You will have thirty (30) days from the date of this letter to submit additional information in this regard. Please respond by using the address in the signature block of this email and clearly indicate your application number for all correspondence. If responding by email, please scan and attach all documents to your email and indicate your application number in the subject line of your email.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You must provide evidence that what you claimed in your application is completely true. If you cannot do this you will not be allowed to come to Canada. You must follow the requirements most diligently.


----------



## Nuzhat (Mar 18, 2015)

Dear Auld Yin,

Can you please advise what kind of documents will be considered as evidence. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Zabeen (Sep 3, 2014)

Nuzhat said:


> Dear Auld Yin,
> 
> Can you please advise what kind of documents will be considered as evidence. Thank you for replying.


Hi Nuz!

I am not fully aligned what types of documents are required for Canada. But for australia PR I have submitted the below list of documents:

1. Employee reference letter (Experience acknowledged by Supervisor)
2. CV (with clear year by year experience after graduation, specifying the gaps if any)
3. Employee contract papers
4. Introductory letter by HR
5. ID card - scan copy
6. Tax certificate - scan copy
7. Bank statements of last 10 yrs - specifying I got salary every month
8. Pay slips from Employer

Thanks.


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

by Zabeen
1. Employee reference letter (Experience acknowledged by Supervisor)
2. CV (with clear year by year experience after graduation, specifying the gaps if any)
3. Employee contract papers
4. Introductory letter by HR
5. ID card - scan copy
6. Tax certificate - scan copy
7. Bank statements of last 10 yrs - specifying I got salary every month
8. Pay slips from Employer

Thanks

Hi Nuzhat
i think the points which is mention by Zabeen you should consider about them & in my opinion you should prepare the experience letters in accordance of JD describes by the CIC as per your NOC.
you should put max points in letters & if your experience is original make them notarized. 

best of luck!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Nuzhat (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions


----------

